# Protank Build - "dual" Twisted Microcoils!



## Mammon (10/7/14)

It's been a few months since I started building coils for my Kangertech ProTank Mini II, (Check out my previous build) and here I bestow upon you my latest creation.

The dual twisted microcoil build.

The coil starts off as a single piece, consisting of two lightly twisted 0.16mm nichrome wires, forming something like a dual coil. In my experience, this outperforms two separate coils and has the perfect combination of surface area and temperature. I'm guessing it's around 1.6 ohms.

Pics!



This is how I wrapped it (just imagine the red wire is 2x twisted wires):




Threaded with 2x 1mm silica wicks, and then I layed one more on top (in stead of the usual two).






The ProTank sure is an awesome little tank. Here it is on my Vision Spinner 1300. Also wow, great pics from the Xperia Z1!




This thing vapes like a train, and I would say this is probably my favorite build to date. I don't get very good juice mileage, but it's worth it. I'm currently vaping Dean from the Vapour Mountain Legends range, absolutely love it, and just gets better with time.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Interesting build. Def a must try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Awesome creation there @Mammon. Never seen a coil like that before. 
Glad its working well for you
Yes, the humble mPT2 is such a classic. Easy to build and quite reliable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (11/7/14)

I was literally working out how to do a coil like this last night! You beat me to it haha. Will give it a bash anyway on my Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (11/7/14)

Can't wait to go home and try this one out, well done @Mammon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

